# Flamingo Central



## Flamingo (Jul 16, 2021)

Ask me whatever you want. Site related or otherwise. You've got me for an hour.


----------



## ben909 (Jul 16, 2021)

what made you want to pick a flamingo as your character/icon/OC/<everyOtherTerm>?


----------



## Flamingo (Jul 16, 2021)

It was picked for me by the site director. I keep my actual identity anonymous.


----------



## ben909 (Jul 16, 2021)

ok, so does that mean its different then what you would pick as a character for your self, or did you select from a list of choices?


----------



## Flamingo (Jul 16, 2021)

I would have picked something else back then, sure. But it has been years now and I'm happy with my identity.


----------



## Deleted member 127940 (Jul 16, 2021)

Why do you keep oppressing the spam bots?


----------



## Flamingo (Jul 16, 2021)

If I let them free, the world that you would experience would be unlike anything you could imagine. CBD gummy bears and hot single ladies in your area would combine into a super beast.


----------



## Rimna (Jul 16, 2021)

What is the color of night?


----------



## Yakamaru (Jul 16, 2021)

What are your thoughts on the community here?
And on that note, do you consider yourself part of it?


----------



## Flamingo (Jul 16, 2021)

Rimna said:


> What is the color of night?


Whatever you want it to be.


----------



## Guifrog (Jul 16, 2021)

Do you like pink?


----------



## Flamingo (Jul 16, 2021)

Yakamaru said:


> What are your thoughts on the community here?
> And on that note, do you consider yourself part of it?


I'll assume you mean FA at large. All considered, a well meaning bunch of folks who have passionate feelings about many things.

Yes, for sure. I've been on FA nearly fifteen years and part of the furry community like uhhr, eighteen?


----------



## Flamingo (Jul 16, 2021)

Guifrog said:


> Do you like pink?


I have no issues with pink. I wouldn't say its my favorite color, but I can appreciate it.


----------



## Yakamaru (Jul 16, 2021)

Flamingo said:


> I'll assume you mean FA at large. All considered, a well meaning bunch of folks who have passionate feelings about many things.
> 
> Yes, for sure. I've been on FA nearly fifteen years and part of the furry community like uhhr, eighteen?


Was thinking more in the direction of the forum, as it's rather separate from the main site in a lot of ways.


----------



## Flamingo (Jul 16, 2021)

The forums are fucking wild, but I enjoy it.


----------



## Yakamaru (Jul 16, 2021)

How many nuns do you have to chuck to get a nunchuck?


----------



## Flamingo (Jul 16, 2021)

Two.


----------



## Flamingo (Jul 16, 2021)

Your last chance to have your spicy and burning questions answered before I resign myself to alcohol.


----------



## Yakamaru (Jul 16, 2021)

What alcohol you getting? :>


----------



## Flamingo (Jul 16, 2021)

I will be drinking Weihenstephaner this evening.


----------



## Deleted member 127940 (Jul 16, 2021)

Ever considered cutting drinking out of your life?


----------



## Flamingo (Jul 16, 2021)

Not once, no.


----------



## Flamingo (Jul 16, 2021)

That's untrue. When I was deployed there was a brief period when I returned after a long stint (somewhere) that I thought "huh, I haven't had a drink in so long, maybe I can just be one of those guys who don't drink?"

Then I had a beer.


----------



## Deleted member 127940 (Jul 16, 2021)

You were in the military?


----------



## Flamingo (Jul 16, 2021)

I was and still are.


----------



## Flamingo (Jul 16, 2021)

Back to your regularly scheduled programming.


----------

